# Sphynx cattery Diamonds Forever in Russia



## Cvikk (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello.
My name is Elena. I am breeder sphynx. 
Our cattery is registered at WCF and is situated in Russia. 
Our sphynxes are all beloved members of our family. Our animals dont live in cages or open-air cages. They can move in the flat. They sleep with us with pleasure. 
All of our kittens are treated as part of our family and are very well socialized before placement. 
I attached a few photos of them. This photo of our cats.


----------



## Cvikk (Sep 15, 2011)

*male Ch Blondy Zefir from Le-Myrrr of Diamonds Forever*


----------



## Cvikk (Sep 15, 2011)

*Our Girls (gentle, affectionate and beautiful):*

*GICh Cvikken Strike*



















*Ch Jasmine Diamonds Forever*


----------



## Cvikk (Sep 15, 2011)

*Dulchita Hotmooncat of Diamonds Forever*


----------



## Cvikk (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm sorry, wrong topic opened.


----------

